# okuma rods



## Red-Eye (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone know much about the okuma concept c3x-40x rods? I am wanting the 7' mh for jigs and texas rig worms. How does it compare to a st croix mojo. Does anyone know about the warranty that comes wit these rods?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2013)

I know walmart sells them for around $90, but I don't know anything else about them.

From the description, they look like they could be very decent rods for the money.

https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/tournament-bass/c3-40x


----------



## Butthead (Sep 4, 2013)

I realize this is a little late but...
I felt the 7' MH casting rod version the other day and was impressed with how sensitive the rod felt. I don't know how good of a test this is, but I rubbed the tip very, very lightly on carpet and smooth concrete floor and I was surprised at how well I could feel the slight changes in texture. They just seemed to really pop as compared to the duller feeling from my corked BPS Carbon Black rod. Seems like it would be a solid worm/jig rod, especially for the price. Lifetime warranty and what I read online is that if you break it you just pay $20 to Okuma and send the old one back and they'll replace it for you. If I find a good deal on one of these, it's going to be hard to pass up.
I should just change my user name to "Gear Addict".


----------



## hoohoorjoo (Jan 29, 2014)

You will likely need that lifetime warranty. I have had 3 of them break over time. One was on the cast of a 3/8 oz. jig and trailer. Another was on a hookset and the third was my fault-whacked it the edge of the boat. I know of others that have had the same thing happen. With that knowledge, I would look elsewhere for a rod.


----------

